
Ruby 1.9.1 Preview Released: Why This Is A Big Deal - brett
http://www.rubyinside.com/ruby-1-9-1-preview-released-why-its-a-big-deal-1280.html
======
maximilian
Does anybody know if they have a not-slow VM/interpreter now? I read that they
were replacing the old-and-slow tree traversing for a VM or something, but
i've not heard much about it.

~~~
sc
MRI has been replaced with YARV, which is sometimes much, much faster, and
sometimes a little bit slower.

With JRuby, MacRuby, Gemstone, and other things in the pipeline, there are
plenty of choices to go around.

